# Complete Set Of Mitutoyo Mics, Equivalent Of $300, Good Buy?



## Riaan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a lead on this:




I'll assume it's a good deal if they're in good condition. Anything to be on the lookout for? The third one from left looks suspect if the knurling is any indication.

Thanks!
Riaan


----------



## stupoty (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice looking storage with them and the standards bars for checking them too.

The corossion might just be a localised spot where it's been put in a pudle of somthing thats coroded it a little.  

If their super cheep looks like a bargain.

When you have a look at them wind them in and out to feel for grittyness in the thread and observe if the mesuring face of the mic is bent (the longer bit that comes out of the barrel).  Also when the threads are exposed do they look clean(ish) or damaged.  And you can check them wih the standards bars to see if their close to spec(or take some gauge blocks with you).

Stuart


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 12, 2015)

That certainly depends on your application.  Compared to new cost, it is a pretty good deal.

I do a fair amount of machining.  I use the 1" mike constantly, the 2" mike quite a bit, the 3" mike occasionally, the 4" mike about 1/year.  In playing this hobby game for 30+ years, there is one time it would have been nice to have had a 6" mike (I used calipers instead and the result was very satisfactory).

You have to decide for yourself if it is a good deal.  Perhaps one way to look at it is whether you would pay that price for the first 3 mikes?

In my application (if I didn't have most of those already), I would walk away - I don't need more dust collectors.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd spend the money on a new Mitutoyo digital mic either 0-1 or 1-2 whichever you think you would use the most. I have both and its all I have needed, beyond that I use a digital caliper.


----------



## MozamPete (Oct 12, 2015)

I have to agree that you will probably have very little use for the larger three, and to me $300 seems pretty expensive if your not going to use them regularly. 
For comparison about a year ago I brought three of the smaller Mitutoyo 3 piece micrometre sets in metric (0-25, 25-50 and 50-75mm) in very good secondhand condition from a closing down engineering works for $270 all up.  Went in with two friends so we each got a set each for under $100 (compared with over $400 for the new 3 piece set).


----------



## sanddan (Oct 12, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I'd spend the money on a new Mitutoyo digital mic either 0-1 or 1-2 whichever you think you would use the most. I have both and its all I have needed, beyond that I use a digital caliper.



+1
I love my digital calipers, I don't have to puzzle over the reading on the scale.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 12, 2015)

The set is more than I need for sure, but I want it because, well, umm... ya know how it is. I've splurged on a beautiful tool cabinet set and I'm in the process of procuring SVA foam to make drawer inserts for my tools... I like the idea of opening drawers and seeing row upon row of neatly organised, clean tools and this set will get a drawer all of its own.

Is there a toolaholics anonymous I ought to contact? Help!!



P.S stuff tends to be very expensive here. The exchange rate against the quid is almost twenty to one and the greenback isnt far behind. Ferinstance, the cheapest new mitu digital caliper I could source locally is R3700, which is about 250USD. I plan to buy it, but it breaks my budget for other measuring tools.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 13, 2015)

I bought them! Pics to follow.

Suffice to say, the set is old (in years) - the box looks like an antique piece. But the mics themselves are flawless, if cruddy. It's like they've never been used, there were absolutely no wear marks on the anvil or spindle faces of any of the mics. Spindle action is butter smooth. Not a scratch to be seen anywhere. Ratchets are all in working order.

The standards bars still have their protective resin glue caps on, as do the two larger mics. They have never been used at all. There is some very slight corrosion on the spindle of one of the mics where the protective oil failed, but other than that, WOW!!!!

The box still has its original sewed-up pouch of silica desiccant inside.

I am unable to find a date of manufacture, but there is a part number sticker: 103-913b and OMST-150.

As for the "corrosion" on the thimbles? It's a grotty muck from biodegradation of the foam pads. The foam inside the box is disintegrating, the slightest touch sends it crumbling.

I'm a happy chappy! I was concerned that the set would be SAE, but it's metric. Deal!!


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 13, 2015)

Good for you.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 13, 2015)

Now I need something to measure. And something to make the thing to measure, measurable 
*licks pencil*

Dear Santa....


----------

